# Gruß aus Zypern an die Weinheimer Biker.



## Tobsn (1. Dezember 2008)

Wollte Euch nur einen kleinen Gruß von Lisa und mir zukommen lassen.


----------



## scroll (1. Dezember 2008)

Da wird man ja richtig neidisch. Grüße bitte Lisa von Ihrer Family aus Schönaich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (2. Dezember 2008)

scroll schrieb:


> Da wird man ja richtig neidisch. Grüße bitte Lisa von Ihrer Family aus Schönaich



Mach ich


----------



## cycle-lisa (2. Dezember 2008)

scroll schrieb:


> Da wird man ja richtig neidisch. Grüße bitte Lisa von Ihrer Family aus Schönaich



hi ma, entarnt

echt klasse hier, super Stimmung, beste Sonnenstrahlen, geniale Wege, ....

sende euch viele warme Sonnenstrahlen aus Zypern!!!! 

Eure Lisa


----------



## odw-biker (2. Dezember 2008)

Hi Lisa und Tobias,
wir wünschen Euch noch viel viel Spass auf Zypern. 
Aber für Dich Tobi ist das doch viel zu warm  Es gibt bestimmt kaum Schatten 
Geniesst die Sonne und das schöne Wetter.
Bei uns ist es sch... kalt und schneit.
Wir denken morgen abend beim Training (im Schlamm) an Euch 

Viele Grüße
Konny und Markus


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

tobsn, du poser!  

und ich dachte, du wärest steuerflüchtling in der schweiz 

na dann wünsche ich mal viel spass auf der insel!


----------



## Tobsn (2. Dezember 2008)

odw-biker schrieb:


> ...Aber für Dich Tobi ist das doch viel zu warm  Es gibt bestimmt kaum Schatten ...



Heute war es echt grenzwertig. Aber oben ging es dann wieder.
Werd mich morgen auch gleich in die Berge orientieren. Da gibt es auch die besseren Trails.


----------



## Tobsn (3. Dezember 2008)

Gestern war es mir wirklich einen Tick zu warm, aber es gab ja die Gelegenheit die Füße zu kühlen. 




Heute ne letzte lockere Einheit im Flachen.
7 Std. und 200km
Wir waren aber auch ne gute Mannschaft



Mei haben das die Stollenreifen geheult.
Mit Abstand am lautesten waren die LarsenTT


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

Schnautze, Tobsn! Und keine Sonnenbilder mehr!  

Heute Dauerregen bei 2 Grad, so das wir sogar das Training ausfallen lassen mussten....  gggggrrrrr!





naja, wünsche euch noch schöne trails....


----------



## Tobsn (3. Dezember 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...naja, wünsche euch noch schöne trails....


Morgen nur noch Massage und Pool. 
Um 20 Uhr sitz ich dann schon im Flieger gen Winter


----------



## odw-biker (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Tobias,
geniess die letzten Sonnenstrahlen und "freu" Dich auf Mannheim bei fiesem Regen und 2 Grad. 
Soviel Glühwein aufm Weihnachtsmarkt kannste gar nicht trinken, dass Dir warm wird .
Heut war bei uns nur Fitness-Studio angesagt.
Viele Grüsse an Lisa.
Bis demnächst
Konny und Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (4. Dezember 2008)

odw-biker schrieb:


> ... "freu" Dich auf Mannheim bei fiesem Regen und 2 Grad. ...


Freu mich wirklich.
 Bin langsam gar und meine Sonnencreme geh zu neige.
Heute noch mal locker ein paar Stuendchen muss ja das Wetter nutzen und dann Massage.

Am WE dann Pfaelzerwald 
Seit Ihr dabei?


----------



## rayc (5. Dezember 2008)

Hi Tobias,

du scheinst ja Spaß zu haben  und das bei besten Wetter 

Wie sind denn so die Trails?
Und wo bist du genau auf Zypern?

Ich war November 2000 mit der BikeSportNews in Polis. Damals hat Thomas Wegmüller die Touren geguided. Der Trailanteil war nicht so hoch.

Damit Martin mir nicht seine Freundschaft kündigt, erwähne ich nicht das es sehr tolle Trails in der Sierra Nevada gibt.  Bilder mit viel Sonnenschein und Trails sind in meinem IBC-Fotoalbum zu finden.

Ich habe gestern meinen Flug nach Teneriffa (20.2-8.3) gebucht. Will eine Woche nach La Gomera und die zweite auf Teneriffa Trails rocken.
Du scheinst dich ja laut IBC-Gerüchten lieber im Schnee in der Schweiz rumtreiben zu wollen.

Wünsche dir noch viel Spaß
Ray

P.S.: Das Wetter in Deutschland ist seit einer Woche richtig ecklig , ohne Aussicht auf Besserung  
Also bleibe in Zypern!


----------



## Tobsn (5. Dezember 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Also bleibe in Zypern!


Bin leider schon wieder im Büro


----------



## Tobsn (5. Dezember 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Ich habe gestern meinen Flug nach Teneriffa (20.2-8.3) gebucht. Will eine Woche nach La Gomera und die zweite auf Teneriffa Trails rocken...


Schade, zwei Wochen später wäre ich dabei. 

Stell doch mal Deine Bilder rein. 
Martin kann das ab.


----------



## rayc (5. Dezember 2008)

Okay, hier ist der Link zum Fotoalbum:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/11892/page:1/sort:created/direction:asc

Und ein beispiel:




Wenn du dich wunderst, warum da Bilder von der Skipiste sind, ich war nicht Skifahren.
Ich bin im Schnee (ab 2000m ) bis zum Gipfel vom Veleta auf 3400m hoch und dann die Skipiste mit den Bike runter 

Kanaren, geht leider nicht später da wir 2 Konferenzen Ende März/Anfang April ausrichten.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (7. Dezember 2008)

Fürs Protokoll noch die Fakten zum GA-Trainingslager

Fahrzeit: 38:01 (hh:mm)
Strecke: 752,41 km
Aufstieg: 12163 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (7. Dezember 2008)

Und wie waren die Trails?

Und gibt es Tracks? 
-> Am besten bei GPSies einstellen.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (7. Dezember 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Und wie waren die Trails?...


Trails gab es nicht gerade viele, aber die wenigen waren lang und wirklich gut. 
Der beste Trail war der E4 in alle Richtungen, leicht zu finden, da super ausgeschildert.
Muss mal die Tracks überarbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## Tobsn (8. Dezember 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...Heute Dauerregen bei 2 Grad, so das wir sogar das Training ausfallen lassen mussten....  gggggrrrrr!...


Diesen Mittwoch sieht es aber auch nicht besser aus. 
Wollte eigentlich unbedingt vorbei kommen.


----------



## odw-bikerII (8. Dezember 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Diesen Mittwoch sieht es aber auch nicht besser aus.
> Wollte eigentlich unbedingt vorbei kommen.



Keine Ausreden !!!!
Erst Sonne im Warmen tanken und sich dann von den Wettermeldungen abschrecken lassen, das sind mir die richtigen !!!! Das gilt nicht. 
Das Wetter am Mittwoch soll doch besser werden als die letzte Woche. Da hatten wir 3° und Dauerregen. Ja und übermorgen soll´s doch nur leichten Schneeregen bei um die Null Grad geben. Ist doch besser, da wird man nicht so naß wie bei Regen  Wenn´s Dir zu kalt ist, mußt ja nicht gleich wieder über´n Weissen Stein nach Hause fahren. 
Na denn bis Mittwoch
Gruß


----------



## Tobsn (9. Dezember 2008)

odw-bikerII schrieb:


> ... Ja und übermorgen soll´s doch nur leichten Schneeregen bei um die Null Grad geben. ...


Ok, ich kuck mal.


----------



## cycle-lisa (28. Dezember 2008)

jhio, 

euch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr und viel erfolg und spass nächstes jahr beim radl biken urlaub machen und ganz viel gesundheit!!!!!!!

viele liebe grüße an die netten bergstrasse, weinheimer und mannheimer und co 
leute!!!!!!

lisa


----------



## odw-biker (2. Januar 2009)

Hi Lisa,

wir wünschen Dir alles Gute fürs neue Jahr 2009 und eine erfolgreiche/verletzungsfreie Bikesaison. 

Viele Grüße
aus dem Odenwald
Konny und Markus


----------

